# Please help me find some colorful Indian bangles...



## badbadgirl (Mar 29, 2007)

Does anyone know any sites with a great selection? Most of the ones I've googled didn't really have much to choose from, for example they would have about 12 or 15 different sets to select from.

Also do any Indian ladies know the name of these bangles with the beads hanging down? FusionJewels.com had the nicest selection- but the shipping started at $15.:frown:

Thank you for your help.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2007)

this site has some nice bangles : shopbeachcombers.


----------



## CamaroChick (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't know, but those are gorgeous! I'm going to stay tuned -- hope someone is able to help.


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 30, 2007)

I just bought set of each color,the same you attached in your post!!!

I bought it in beauty supply store in Harlem.99c per set.


----------



## Sonia_K (Mar 30, 2007)

Try these sites. Have you looked on eBay?

Bangles-Choorian - SemaNewYork.com

Build-A-Bangle

Indian Jewellery, Kundan Jewellery, Wedding Fashion Jewelry, Bridal Bangles

eShakti - Women's custom couture!

Do you have an indian clothing store near by, they usually carry bangles.


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 30, 2007)

Also,you'd be surprised as everyone is,I went to Croatia last yr and bought those indian big bangles,gold with ruby,emeralds..etc with hanging things...and earrings that cover your whole ear..they attach to your ear cartlage on the top..georgeous! I am amazed i haven't seen that in USA..where there are lots of ind.people..but in cro-where there's none!


----------



## badbadgirl (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your help- those links were helpful Sonia. My only problem is I think I need a larger sized bangle than the ones they sell, the first link has just a few of the size I need. :-(

Autumn do you remember what was near the store or what sreet you went to so I can go there when I visit NY again?


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 10, 2007)

Try the asian mart at your local mall..

The asian market at the mall by my place has TONNES for 50 cents each and they are NICE


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 13, 2007)

go on Indian eBay, for sure u will find some good option


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 13, 2007)

Wholesale Costume Jewelry, Indian Jewelry, Fashion Jewelry, pearl jewelry, semiprecious jewelry, beaded jewelry, Belly dance jewelry, Belly dance costumes, womens apparel, bed linen, linen and things, gifts, skirt, scarf, sarong, shawl, stole, gift, 

They have WONDERFUL India bangles...please check them out.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

cute bangles!!! love the colors


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

we have heaps of 'hippie' type shops that sell these for really cheap. Maybe you could try some alternative type shops where you live? it might be easier than buying online. I love how bright and sparkly they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

